# Can anyone help me find background pad sounds/VSTs/whatevers!?!



## Capricornus (Jul 30, 2019)

Dear Anyone. 

The kinda sounds I would love to have are in the background here....



And here....



In the second clip, you'll hear the pads as soon as the track starts (and all the way through). In the first clip, the lovely pad starts just after the voice sample, again right at the beginning.

I DO have synth. VSTs, if anyone wants a list of them just ask (NOT for giveaway purposes, Moderators, just so they can tell me which ones to use to get presets of/create the sounds!) and I'd love to know how to create those kind of sounds. 

Annoying thing IS the second sound, the Medwyn Goodall/Bullstar sound, sounds like a high/low passed organ of some kind with high attack, but I can't find an organ sound that DOES what this sound does, high-passed/attacked or otherwise. 

I'm a NOOB, utterly, to all things synthy, would just love to have a go at writing this kinda stuff! All help will be attempted, I'll do my best with it all.

Yours respectfully

Chris.


----------



## Crowe (Jul 30, 2019)

So, google "Atmospheric Pads" tutorial for whatever synths you have. Or check on youtube. If you have a synth, learn to use it in more ways than just for pads.

I use Reaktor for most atmospheric pads, but others I like are:

https://www.kontakthub.com/product/pad-factory-bundle/ (CL-Projects stuff)
https://www.kontakthub.com/product/autumn-choirs-kontakt/ (Sound Aestethics Sampling) (Everything they got is gold)

Frozen Plains has some good stuff as well.

But yeah, listing what you got already might be useful.


----------



## Jaap (Jul 30, 2019)

If you let me know which kind of vst synths you have, I can give you some tips and tricks on how to achieve those sounds.


----------



## Capricornus (Jul 30, 2019)

Dear Jaap.

Before I give you the list I want to thank you very much in advance. I HAVE tried hard to get the hang of programming these things myself but thus far all I've been able to do is carefully follow instructions from YouTube, end up with a sound that sounds nothing like the training video's end sound and not be able to work out why! Can't even work out which is the best synth to start with, or how you KNOW which one's the best for any given sound. Anyway, here's the full list.

Esfera, StringVST, FMetal, Korg M1 and Wavestation Emultors, MS20, Polysix, Absynth 5 (no presets, they were on a hard drive that got stolen) Orchestral Strings (that's what the VST's called, it's being highly optimistic with that title!) Edirol Orchestral, Audjoo Helix (looks the part, might be able to do those sounds if ONLY I could work out how!!) Cygnus, Davosynth, Dexed, eSline, GrooveBox II, Infinity. That'a the Irish Acts' Infinity, not the other softsynth with the sme name!

Thanking you again in advnce

Chris.


----------



## Saxer (Jul 30, 2019)

Look for Joseph Hollo's synth patches. He does beautiful synth sounds with a focus on pads. He's here at vi-control too.


----------



## KarlHeinz (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi Chris,

if you have Absynth 5 that should be more then a good starting point. I cant exactly say how but I am sure you can restore the presets within native access, worst thing you might have to do is just delete it and "repair" inisde native access to maybe download an actual version again but that should be worth it. I never come so far to make my own presets inside Absynth cause it is one of these old (for me) kind of bottomless NI synths where I have enough problems to manage the presets . But soundwise I thinki it is exactly what you need.

There are so many kontakt libs with pads but best thing might be really to take that offer from Jaap, he really knows what its all about


----------



## Jaap (Jul 30, 2019)

Hey Chris,

Thanks for that list and indeed as KarlHeinz is saying, to restore the presets via Absynth is just a matter of redownloading and installing it via Native Access.

I have some unexpected visitors here and a bit limited now in time till mid next week, but what I can do is to prepare a video for you in Absynth on how to make those sounds and provide you also a few starting presets. If you don't mind waiting till end of next week then I can do that for you 
If for some reason I forget to post or update here, please send a PM to wake me up


----------



## Capricornus (Jul 31, 2019)

Dear Jaap.

Thankyou very much for your offer and I'd be more than happy to wait for a few days. When I have them, I'll send you copies of the tracks that I make with them. 

I try following videos. But I feel like a beginner in the kitchen watching a video made by an expert chef and wondering why the meal he makes is still almost burned offerings, not five-star food! I always THINK I'm doing exactly what the video says, the sounds I get seldom belong in the same city as those on the video I'm sad to say. That's why I stick with presets/soundfonts/one-shots, they're so idiot-proof they're ME proof! 

I really didn't know about redownloading the sounds via Native Access, thought they were gone for good. Thanks for that, too. 

Yours respectfully

Thanks again for your kindness,

Chris.


----------

